# RBP White Belly???



## CaptinJack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys,
I have had my 11 Rbps. about a month now and they been eating frozen smelt and feeder goldfish but latley I noticed that after I feed them their bellies turn white! I never seen that before is that a bad thing? They can eat a lot swimm around good good ammiona level ph is a lil high working on that the water here in SoCal sucks! Theres 10 of them are about 3 inches one is about 7-8 inch. and theres also a 3 inch female convict that thinks its a Caribe runnen around with the RBPs and chases them out of its cave very funny to see a convict punk around a piranha! But do the white bellies mean they are sick? the whole redish orange on the belly goes white.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Well my piranha's bellies get white wen all the lights are off in the tank, i think it means they go to sleep. What size tank do u have though? and u shouldn't be feeding them feeders to often, unless u cuarintine them.


----------



## CaptinJack (Mar 15, 2006)

right now they are in a 60g since they still are small in size but will be up grading soon. I got a fluval 404 a cascade 300 and a penguin 125 on there so there is plenty of filtration on there. gold fish are rare for them just had some left overs that I was using to cycle a 30 gal tank. Just feed them some smelt and there bellies are white but there not tired they are swimming around a lot


----------



## Elagabalus (Mar 15, 2006)

Captin Jack said:


> Hey guys,
> I have had my 11 Rbps. about a month now and they been eating frozen smelt and feeder goldfish but latley I noticed that after I feed them their bellies turn white! I never seen that before is that a bad thing? They can eat a lot swimm around good good ammiona level ph is a lil high working on that the water here in SoCal sucks! Theres 10 of them are about 3 inches one is about 7-8 inch. and theres also a 3 inch female convict that thinks its a Caribe runnen around with the RBPs and chases them out of its cave very funny to see a convict punk around a piranha! But do the white bellies mean they are sick? the whole redish orange on the belly goes white.


Red Belly Dom is correct. Feeder fish should only be fed rarely. I'm also curious as to the size of your tank.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Im not sure, but it might be stress. How long have they been white for? Maybe get some stress coat, but i'm not really sure. I don't think its something to worry about, unless they've been white for a couple of days now.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

my reds even when they have great coloring have a little white down the middle of their belly. ive noticed it in all the reds i've had. the super/snakeskin are the only ones i havnt seen it in.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

And your tank is really small for those 11 rbp's, and when you upgrade your tank ull need to get a tank thats over 200gallons for them to be good for life.


----------



## bears100th4l (Sep 29, 2005)

mine turn white only after the lights go out and they start to relax on the bottom of the tank.What color in your substrate?


----------



## CaptinJack (Mar 15, 2006)

The only time they turn white is after they eat! couple hours later they go orange again. Tank size I took the fish in off of a friends hand who was going to flush them. A 60g is about the biggest tank I can have right now im on a 3rd floor apartment! But im moving soon to a house they are mostley small right now and get along fine. HAHA mabey that punk A$$ convict chaseing them around is stressful? those fish got some balls!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't know what to tell you then, they're probably fine and u don't have anything to worry about.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

Captin Jack said:


> The only time they turn white is after they eat! couple hours later they go orange again. Tank size I took the fish in off of a friends hand who was going to flush them. A 60g is about the biggest tank I can have right now im on a 3rd floor apartment! But im moving soon to a house they are mostley small right now and get along fine. HAHA mabey that punk A$$ convict chaseing them around is stressful? those fish got some balls!


hahaha that's pretty funny how they turn white when they eat and hours later they go orange again, that's really strange. Yikes flussing them down the toilet







? he should never own anymore fish!


----------

